# Broken frenulum



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi there

Not sure how easy this is to explain but thought I'd give it a go! 

On Saturday my DD was playing with DH and ended up bursting what I now know is called her frenulum - the piece of skin that starts inbetween your front 2 teeth attaching it to the lip.

It bleed for a few minutes but hasn't bothered her since as far as I am aware.  There's a flap of skin kind of hanging there, very small, and when I looked at it today it had developed a white tip.  I was wondering if you knew if this was part of the healing process or a possible sign of infection?  I know generally it heals itself. 

To further complicate matters, she was born with a cleft lip which starts exactly at the point the tear happened.  Her lip is bulky and I can't really tell if it is swollen.  

Any ideas?

Thanks
Bx


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi boggy,

too be honest hun it is one of those things i would have to 'see' to make an assessment on.

all i can do is advise you to get it looked at by either your hv or gp

let me know how you get on 

luv v xxxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks anyway, I think I'll call the cleft team in the morning and see what they say.  I'll let you know how we get on.

thanks
Bx


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi hun

sorry cant be of more help but i am sure the cleft palate team might want to know anyway

keep me updated

luv v xxx


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi boggy

just wondering did you speak to the cleft palate team today??

luv v xxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hiya 

Yes I called the Cleft nurse. She said the white spots were part of the healing process, and were there because the mouth is moist.  I've to keep giving her clear fluids to keep it clean and the nurse is going to double check with the surgeon tomorrow.  

Thanks for taking time to reply, I'm sure I'll come up with some more straight forward questions for you soon!  

Bx


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for the update boggy!!!

let me know if anymore news!!

luv v xx


----------

